# NYC OCT 12TH or OCT 18TH CHECK IN



## joader

I'm looking for a hotel in NYC that will sleep 4 (2adults and 2 kids) for Oct 12th and/or Oct 18th.  any help is appreciated

Josie
joader@aol.com


----------



## senorak

Check www.travelzoo.com   I found a great rate for an early January stay in a room that sleeps up to 6.


----------

